# Ike van het Basjes Huis, 22 months



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Lies for the photo and Becky for stacking him!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
I seriously love Ike

He is gorgeous. I'm sorry I can't critique him.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

He looks incredible, Jason. Not a critique, but it's all I can think looking at him :wub:

I'll attempt to make this comment more useful - great pigment, eyes could be darker, I like his bone, ear set, and topline. Really good looking guy.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I think he is a disgrace to the German Shepherd dog... however, I would still be willing to home him for you. I will send you my address so you can arrange his departure. I know it's asking a lot of me, to take this "dog" for you... but I will do it... 

Seriously though..... one of the most handsome dogs I have seen in a long time. He really does have it all. I am excited to see his accomplishments.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hellooooooo Handsome! :wub:


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I love the fotos of both dogs that Falon posted!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike and Kastle? The Basjes Huis brothers are pretty cute together


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness! This is so adorable!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you for posting for everyone. Priceless...


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Smithie86 said:


> I love the fotos of both dogs that Falon posted!


Thanks Sue!  

We are having a ton of fun with the Basjes Huis brothers! I am curious about Ike's conformation as well. Kastle seems to be a bit more square and blocky than Ike was at the same age but his coat is definitely distracting haha. Very curious to see how they both compare as Kastle gets older.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Ike is really something....love his coat pattern, was what I was hoping for...rather than a black lab with pointy ears.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jason, did you really think you'd get a real _critique _for Ike?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike was really hoping to be a show dog for a day!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

He can't say that he isn't loved though


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice looking bi-color male with an ok withers, good topline and good placement of a croup that should be longer. Sufficient angulation in front and good behind. Excellent set of his ears. I can't see his feet. I would like a bit darker eye and a more masculine head from the front.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Jason Ike looks great! What a hunk!  I love his coat and markings.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Jason, you moved? Where in MI?

Ike is looking good!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow Ike is grown up!! I have not seen you pics of him since he was a puppy, maybe I am on the wrong forum and missing it, he is so gorgeous!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, Lisa!!! 

Josie, I moved a few weeks back. I'm in Grand Rapids now.

Thanks Danielle and Heidi


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Welcome to Michigan....I look forward to seeing more of you!

P.S. Has anyone mentioned the snow here?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

It snows here!??

I have already made acquaintance with the black flies ... unfortunately.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Black flies...ewww. But, no fire ants!!


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I think that they are both gorgeous. Ike has such gentle eyes.:wub:


----------

